# Orien Greene arrested



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The hits just keep on coming...

Greene means go



> Rookie *Orien Greene* was arrested early Monday morning in Waltham for failure to stop for police, operating to endanger, marked lane violation, and speeding, according to Detective Sergeant Tim King of the Waltham Police.
> 
> King said Greene's vehicle was spotted by an officer at 3:23 a.m. traveling at speeds over 90 miles per hour on Main Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What a retard. It's not serious, but honestly, just stupid...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

lol... more playing time for gerald green :biggrin:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Um....it helps the PG situation?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Way to go, Orien...what were _you_ thinking?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

At least it wasn't a car that was stolen by the Mafia then rigged with explosives and headed towards the Harbor. 

TGIWACTWSBTMTRWEAHTTH!


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

As i saw on this blog

http://thebiglead.com/?p=54

the sports guy is definitely going to have something to say.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> As i saw on this blog
> 
> http://thebiglead.com/?p=54
> 
> the sports guy is definitely going to have something to say.


That's a picture og Gerald Green not Orien Greene.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ainge should sit him down and make him watch highlight films of Bobby Phills


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm just glad no drugs/booze/violence was involved. *takes a breath while avoiding Blazeresque move*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

GOOD GOING ORIEN :clap:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

ZWW said:


> I'm just glad no drugs/booze/violence was involved. *takes a breath while avoiding Blazeresque move*


Don't forget women!

The thing is, Orien Green looked like a servicable back up for this team and now we just took another hit. Looking at it, we're only 3 games out of the play-offs, but I still doubt this team's PASSION for Doc' system.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Orien, 
You just gave me my other for biggest disappointment. 
Getting arrested and possibly taking yourself out of action when your team is three games out of the play offs and needs all the pg help they can get. 
What an ***.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

ZWW said:


> I'm just glad no drugs/booze/violence was involved. *takes a breath while avoiding Blazeresque move*


read closer. it said that there were no tests.

he was recklessly speeding around town at 3:23 AM...i do not readily believe that he was stone cold sober.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> Thanks Orien,
> You just gave me my other for biggest disappointment.
> Getting arrested and possibly taking yourself out of action when your team is three games out of the play offs and needs all the pg help they can get.
> What an ***.


you almost make this seem like it's a big deal...greene is neither important to the team nor will you find it memorable in 5 years if the celtics get swept in the first round as opposed to just missing the playoffs.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> you almost make this seem like it's a big deal...greene is neither important to the team nor will you find it memorable in 5 years if the celtics get swept in the first round as opposed to just missing the playoffs.



no...our only backup pg isnt important to the team really...delonte can play 48 min a game...and when i say delonte is a pg i use that term VERY losely


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> you almost make this seem like it's a big deal...greene is neither important to the team nor will you find it memorable in 5 years if the celtics get swept in the first round as opposed to just missing the playoffs.


I agree he's not important to the team, in fact, I think he just guaranteed that he is trade fodder if he wasn't already. 
It just couldn't have come at a worse time for the team in terms of morale, team reputation and bench depth at guard. 

I disagree with you about "just missing" the playoffs this year. I don't think the players would agree with you. If it's because we honestly get beat, fine. If it's because a player got arrested, and taken out of action that's different. 
That makes it memorable and not in a good way.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

It's Orien f'n Greene.

If the Celtics miss the playoffs, his getting arrested will be the 854th reason why.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It was a bone head move and may have gotten him into the unemployment line this summer.....which is fine with me, he has not impressed me one IOTA and if we pick our pick in the draft I like Marcus Williams (a real PG).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Williams or Ronald Steele would be fine selections, though I would rather wait another year for Kyle Lowry if the Celtics weren't deficient enough to select Brandon Wright, Kevin Durant, or Greg Oden.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They should just draft Randy Foye or Brandon Roy this year. Both can play the 1 in this offensive set.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Roy wouldn't be available with his rise in stock.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:wave: Greene.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Not like he was doing a whole lot, anyways. I never thought I'd see a guy who would make me pray that West was coming back in to run the offense and make me yell at the computer screen in anger when I see him take a jumper (and, of course, miss horribly).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Shoulda drafted Gilchrist. 

Speaking of which, anyone know where he went? Did he go to Europe or something?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Shoulda drafted Gilchrist.
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone know where he went? Did he go to Europe or something?


Last I read Gilchrist was in fact playing in Europe but I don't know for what team. 

Every time Orienn has been on the court lately I cringe so I'm not all that upset if he's done.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Me either, it's just that we almost got through the second half of the season without a team arrest...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I think Orien is promising. Lately his play hasn't been anything to pay notice to, but what he has shown us I would like to see stick around, and develop. This should be one of those forgive and forget situations.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> This should be one of those forgive and forget situations.




forreal...now that tony allen is playing like a stud againt noone seems to remember him getting arrested for telling a guy to whoop someones *** (supposedly)...if green starts playing well noone will remeber this in a month or so


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That's an awfully big if, however. :bsmile:

On a practical basis his job security is going to be dependent on the 2006 draft, because there are several lead guards much further along the development curve than he is. If they choose someone like Brandon Roy or Randy Foye then Greene's going to be fighting for a roster spot.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I like both Foye and Roy...and there's a very good chance that Roy will be available.

I also wouldn't mind Marcus Williams or Noah, if he's around. Or McRoberts if he declares and slips a little.

I would prefer to see them avoid Shelden or Redick. JJ's ceiling is to be a role player off the bench and really shouldn't be in consideration for the lottery. Shelden is close to peaking and I don't think he'll become anything better than a decent big off the bench. And can someone explain why Mardy Collins is projected as a lottery pick?

Either way, they're not going to land any all stars in this draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Brandon Roy and Marcus Williams are the two that I prefer. I wouldn't mind Foye. I don't see the Celtics being able to select Noah or McRoberts.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't consider myself too educated on Tiago Splitter, but from what I've read about him, he would be a solid pick if his interior defense is as good as advertised.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> I also wouldn't mind Marcus Williams or Noah, if he's around. Or McRoberts if he declares and slips a little.


Which Marcus Williams? If we're talking the 'Zona wingman I'd be OK. But the U-Conn point guard? No thanks.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I like Foye but for you stiffs he is not a true PG


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Which Marcus Williams? If we're talking the 'Zona wingman I'd be OK. But the U-Conn point guard? No thanks.


UConn...I realize that his lack of quicks and athleticism will prevent him from being anything special but I like his skills.

Also, I'd have no qualms with the C's taking quincy douby in the 2nd round.


----------

